# Lyft / Long pickup



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Just for the heck of it, I took a long pickup on lyft. Then politely messaged support to see what they say..


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Textbook.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Wow, that is sad and funny. Sad that lyft don't give a crap and funny that you thought they might. Uber would not have even given you the respect of answering you.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Wow, that is sad and funny. Sad that lyft don't give a crap and funny that you thought they might. Uber would not have even given you the respect of answering you.


I was actually surprised by how quickly I got a response.

And I knew I wouldn't get anything out of it. But in the long run who knows. A polite complaint every now and then can't hurt.

I wonder how they pay the support people.. Like $0.07 per message? unless it's an XL message (which is longer, obviously) where they get $0.12..


----------



## TempUberDriver (Dec 16, 2019)

how will you be bale to decline such rides if you don't know how long the trip will be ?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Lol I guess I'll just have to decline everything in the north valleys. Let the people with better mpgs have them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In the past before we were over run with drivers I will would take those Lyft long pick-ups. Good chance I can score an Uber ride while on the way. Worst case I get an Uber ride in the other direction and the Lyft PAX gets tired of waiting and cancels.

Those were good days when I could score a ride while on the way to a pick-up in the other app. Now since there are so many drivers it just does not happen. And unless you are on the fringe of the primary areas long pick-ups are rare.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

On you for accepting a ride 8 miles away. I would never drive that far to pick anyone up


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Timbrr said:


> Lol I guess I'll just have to decline everything in the north valleys. Let the people with better mpgs have them.


I drive a car that gets 30 mpg. I still decline all Lyft requests over 7 minutes away. It isn't about the gas I will waste but the low payout for the time spent.

I will do long pickups on Uber only thanks to Uber's Long Pickup Fee.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Timbrr said:


> Just for the heck of it, I took a long pickup on lyft. Then politely messaged support to see what they say..
> View attachment 405023
> View attachment 405024
> View attachment 405025


I had one this morning. 7 miles to pick up and 4 miles to her destination with Lyft. I was mad. Also no tip . At least with Uber you can see how far is the pickup. Oh well &#128532;


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I guess Lyft will have to do something now that Uber is exposing so much ride info.

I accepted a "45+" ride the other night near the end of my shift. I called the pax to see exactly how long +45 meant. Turned out to be a multi hour drive... just in the one direction. I didn't have energy in either my body or my EV. So I asked the guy -who was drunk- to cancel. He hung up the phone.

I refused to cancel on my end because earlier that night Lyft had shot me one of those "We noticed you've been cancelling a lot of rides lately" messages, so there was no way in hell. I just drove Uber for the rest of the evening. It took the guy an hour but he finally did cancel. And Assumedly at no penalty to me?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

i Prefer Uber than Lyft after riding for Lyft the last week. At least I can call or text the pax and ask him/ her where is she going if I must drive more than 5 miles to pick her up.

I canceled a Lyft ride today because I drove 10 mikes( stupid me) to pick the rider up for a 1.4 miles destination. I was 😡. Never again.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

FYI, you can phone your Lyft pax before the pickup. You just can't text them.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> FYI, you can phone your Lyft pax before the pickup. You just can't text them.


Did not know that. Driving Lyft for 1 week. Must learn the app . Thank you


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Not saying Lyft is great though. Lyft will add a new ride to your "queue" w/o your consent while you are on a trip. And if you haven't been warned about the old switcheroo, be advised that while you are on your way to a pick up you have accepted, the algo will swap you to another pax if it makes a better (closer) match,* with minimal notification*. Keep your eyes on your phone when driving to a pick up. ;>


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> Just for the heck of it, I took a long pickup on lyft. Then politely messaged support to see what they say..
> View attachment 405023
> View attachment 405024
> View attachment 405025


I just simply rated the rider 3 stars as a punishment to Lyft. Oh...I forgot to tell that She didn't tip.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I week with Lyft and I don’t like them. I think I will delete the app but first I will email them the reasons why


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

One of the reasons I keep the Lyft app around is that it can act as something of a backup if Uber either temporarily or permanently deactivates me. I like to drive and I like the income, so if Uber messes with me I can at least still work.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I wonder exactly what they're doing to "improve this experience" for you (and everyone else).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I had one this morning. 7 miles to pick up and 4 miles to her destination with Lyft. I was mad. Also no tip . At least with Uber you can see how far is the pickup. Oh well &#128532;


I would usually gauge the time to destination to determine how far I had to go, anything over 7 minutes cancel.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> I would usually gauge the time to destination to determine how far I had to go, anything over 7 minutes cancel.


How. Lyft does not show you how far you Must drive. Unless I need to learn the Lyft app


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I can't believe you actually thought you would get a bonus from Lyft. If they did this once they would be doing it all day.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I can't believe you actually thought you would get a bonus from Lyft. If they did this once they would be doing it all day.


I think people tend to assume every ride is designed to be profitable for the driver, rather than the truth which is that the companies only care to incentivize drivers if drivers stop taking the rides without the incentives.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

My latest AM driving technique has been "playing lucky sevens" By that I mean accepting no ping more than 7 minutes away.

While Uber's long pickup fee may seem superficially attractive, pay close attention to how Uber pays short rides after a long pickup...if the ride is so short that it doesn't in and of itself earn the minimum fare, Uber will deduct the difference from the long pickup fee.

In other words, suppose your market minimum fare is $3. You drive 20 minutes / 10 miles to a 1 mile / 5 minute ride whose mile / minute value is $1. The min fare would get you $3, but if you came a long distance, the additional $2 comes put of your long pickup fee, not out of Uber's pocket.

So you can in my market drive 15-20 minutes total and STILL get only the $3.20 min ride fare.


----------



## TempUberDriver (Dec 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I drive a car that gets 30 mpg. I still decline all Lyft requests over 7 minutes away. It isn't about the gas I will waste but the low payout for the time spent.
> 
> I will do long pickups on Uber only thanks to Uber's Long Pickup Fee.


in which market Uber pay long pickup fee? i never seen that in Toronto


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TempUberDriver said:


> in which market Uber pay long pickup fee? i never seen that in Toronto


In Reno, driver gets paid as if he picked up the passenger after traveling towards the passenger for 8 minutes. For example, the pickup is 20 minutes away and 20 miles away down a 60 mile per hour road. Driver gets paid for the last 12 minutes (and thus the last 12 miles towards the passenger.) Long pickup fee on Uber would be ($0.87/mile)*(12 miles)+$0.15/min*12min=$12.24.

If the ride was a min fare ($2.47) total payout would be $14.71. The same ride on Lyft would be a total payout of $2.47. I would take this ride on Uber and not even be mad about the min fare. I wouldn't dare touch a ride 20 minutes away on Lyft.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

But if the Uber ride is LESS than the min fare it'll come off the long pickup fee

It's a rare long pickup ride that is 20 minutes / 20 miles down a 60 mph road. Most are minutes 2x the miles making the long pickup fee much much lower.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber is much better than Lyft. I only drive lyft in case I’m desperate for pings


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> But if the Uber ride is LESS than the min fare it'll come off the long pickup fee
> 
> It's a rare long pickup ride that is 20 minutes / 20 miles down a 60 mph road. Most are minutes 2x the miles making the long pickup fee much much lower.


I have not noticed that the min fare comes off of the long pickup fee. I will have to pay closer attention but I was under the impression that the long pickup fee was added on top of it. Here, the flag drop fee is $1.50 and min fare is $2.47, so that's $0.97 taken off of it in the worst case scenario.

In my market I get rides like this fairly often where it actually works out with a similar minute to mile ratio. In South Reno, I will get pickups from Carson City. On google maps, S Meadows Parkway, Reno, NV to W College Parkway, Carson City, NV. Google says it is 22 miles and 23 minutes. It has a posted speed limit of 65 mph during part of it and 75 mph during the other part of it.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I can't believe you actually thought you would get a bonus from Lyft. If they did this once they would be doing it all day.


I think you should actually read what I wrote. I never said I expected a bonus from lyft. I said I wanted to see how they would respond to it.



Trafficat said:


> I have not noticed that the min fare comes off of the long pickup fee. I will have to pay closer attention but I was under the impression that the long pickup fee was added on top of it. Here, the flag drop fee is $1.50 and min fare is $2.47, so that's $0.97 taken off of it in the worst case scenario.
> 
> In my market I get rides like this fairly often where it actually works out with a similar minute to mile ratio. In South Reno, I will get pickups from Carson City. On google maps, S Meadows Parkway, Reno, NV to W College Parkway, Carson City, NV. Google says it is 22 miles and 23 minutes. It has a posted speed limit of 65 mph during part of it and 75 mph during the other part of it.


I wonder if Reno really is that different with long pickups. The way it is spread out with big gaps of nothing in the middle, we might see things that just don't happen in other markets.

And your Carson example is great. Same from Reno to Stead or Redrock at 65mph, or out to Spanish springs is posted 55mph, or up to Verdi at 65mph. I would say most of the "long pickups" I get are on high speed limit roads.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> How. Lyft does not show you how far you Must drive. Unless I need to learn the Lyft app


Use google maps GPS to see how long the trip will be for pickup, not the GPS Lyft uses.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

*Long Pick Up. Short Ride. No premium. No tip.*

This is why I keep the Lyft app off 90% of the time.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> Just for the heck of it, I took a long pickup on lyft. Then politely messaged support to see what they say..
> View attachment 405023
> View attachment 405024
> View attachment 405025


That's exactly why I don't drive for Lyft anymore: pings 20 minutes away, seriously?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I guess Lyft will have to do something now that Uber is exposing so much ride info.
> 
> I accepted a "45+" ride the other night near the end of my shift. I called the pax to see exactly how long +45 meant. Turned out to be a multi hour drive... just in the one direction. I didn't have energy in either my body or my EV. So I asked the guy -who was drunk- to cancel. He hung up the phone.
> 
> I refused to cancel on my end because earlier that night Lyft had shot me one of those "We noticed you've been cancelling a lot of rides lately" messages, so there was no way in hell. I just drove Uber for the rest of the evening. It took the guy an hour but he finally did cancel. And Assumedly at no penalty to me?


I get that message from lyft 2/3 a week. Nothing happens


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> FYI, you can phone your Lyft pax before the pickup. You just can't text them.


---------------------
My understanding that you may not contact the pax to ask where they are going. 
Why would a driver need to unless the AR is so low that the trip info is not shown.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> My understanding that you may not contact the pax to ask where they are going.
> Why would a driver need to unless the AR is so low that the trip info is not shown.


That may well be true about inquiring about the destination, but I just wanted to make the point that it is possible. I rarely need to contact the pax, but on occasion I have called to verify pick up location or whatnot.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Did not know that. Driving Lyft for 1 week. Must learn the app . Thank you


------------------------
I would suggest that your read the Lyft T.O.S. for the do'es and don'ts of driving. Much mis-information on this forum. Contacting the pax before the pickup is discouraged. You are on the road to accept trips, not to pick and choose what you consider the best trips. It is not the pax fault that there are no closer drivers near them OR that the drivers cancel because they do not want to drive more then 2 miles to pick up someone. This driver says he lost money - no, he did not. His complaint is that he is not paid for the distance to pickup. Part of the structure of this business. He does not complain when he drives 1/2 mile to get a $40 trip.



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That may well be true about inquiring about the destination, but I just wanted to make the point that it is possible. I rarely need to contact the pax, but on occasion I have called to verify pick up location or whatnot.





The queen &#128120; said:


> I week with Lyft and I don't like them. I think I will delete the app but first I will email them the reasons why


----------------------------
After one week, you are an expert.
You will delete the app after you tell them why you do not want to drive for them. &#128514;
You actually think they care what your opinion is ?



The queen &#128120; said:


> How. Lyft does not show you how far you Must drive. Unless I need to learn the Lyft app


---------------------
Yes, it does. You obviously do not understand the app. Go drive for Uber, please.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> FYI, you can phone your Lyft pax before the pickup. You just can't text them.


Actually you can text them. Save that phone number that you use to call them to your address book. Then use your regular text messaging service to send them a text message. I do it all the time and they go through to the pax every time.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Actually you can text them. Save that phone number that you use to call them to your address book. Then use your regular text messaging service to send them a text message. I do it all the time and they go through to the pax every time.


Ha. Never would have thought to do that. And if I had thought of capturing the phone number in order to text the pax I would have outright assumed it would be futile since U/L both use a relay service to prevent exposing the pax's contact info.

May not ever need that tip, but thanx.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I guess you handled it better than me


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I would suggest that your read the Lyft T.O.S. for the do'es and don'ts of driving. Much mis-information on this forum. Contacting the pax before the pickup is discouraged. You are on the road to accept trips, not to pick and choose what you consider the best trips. It is not the pax fault that there are no closer drivers near them OR that the drivers cancel because they do not want to drive more then 2 miles to pick up someone. This driver says he lost money - no, he did not. His complaint is that he is not paid for the distance to pickup. Part of the structure of this business.


I'm on the road to earn money. Uber claims that I am an independent contractor and not an employee as far as NYS labor law goes. For me to exercise independent judgement on whether a ping is financially worth it, I need to know the pickup and drop off location. Uber in NY denies me the drop off location, so I have to extract it another way. Potentially I could be deactivated.

Uber in California fears the legislation known as AB5, and therefore California drivers are provided pickup, drop-off and estimated revenue of a ping, so the drivers can actually make an independent judgement on whether a ping is profitable. They also can no longer be deactivated for excessive cancellation rate.

The driver shouldn't have to suffer because the paxs journey is a shitfest.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> Just for the heck of it, I took a long pickup on lyft. Then politely messaged support to see what they say..
> View attachment 405023
> View attachment 405024
> View attachment 405025


What makes you think that was even a person replying to you. I'm guessing that was a bot which is why you heard back so quickly.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> I would suggest that your read the Lyft T.O.S. for the do'es and don'ts of driving. Much mis-information on this forum. Contacting the pax before the pickup is discouraged. You are on the road to accept trips, not to pick and choose what you consider the best trips. It is not the pax fault that there are no closer drivers near them OR that the drivers cancel because they do not want to drive more then 2 miles to pick up someone. This driver says he lost money - no, he did not. His complaint is that he is not paid for the distance to pickup. Part of the structure of this business. He does not complain when he drives 1/2 mile to get a $40 trip.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> I would suggest that your read the Lyft T.O.S. for the do'es and don'ts of driving. Much mis-information on this forum. Contacting the pax before the pickup is discouraged. You are on the road to accept trips, not to pick and choose what you consider the best trips. It is not the pax fault that there are no closer drivers near them OR that the drivers cancel because they do not want to drive more then 2 miles to pick up someone. This driver says he lost money - no, he did not. His complaint is that he is not paid for the distance to pickup. Part of the structure of this business. He does not complain when he drives 1/2 mile to get a $40 trip.
> 
> 
> ...


ok thank you . You are so helpful.


----------

